
Trump, QAnon and an Impending Judgment Day: Behind the Rise of the Epoch Times - sky_nox
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/trump-qanon-impending-judgment-day-behind-facebook-fueled-rise-epoch-n1044121
======
panny
"Behind the scenes, the media outlet’s ownership and operation is closely tied
to Falun Gong, a Chinese spiritual community with the stated goal of taking
down China’s government."

Falun Gong is meditative exercise, like yoga. The tactics used by China to
suppress Falun Gong has since been used against Tibetans and Uighers.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15pCyhL_9wA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15pCyhL_9wA)

It is shocking to see one of the big three American broadcasters parroting
Chinese propaganda.

------
masonic
I've never seen a single video ad for ET. I found them initially via local
newsracks and originally got them for the puzzles (Kenken and Kakuro). But it
turns out they have a lot of in-depth, researched and referenced reporting. I
think that embarrasses NBC News.

